# Any personality deference between males and females?



## Fishnoob78 (Oct 30, 2005)

My female betta is very inactive compared to the males that I have owned. 

I have only had her for 5 days so I am not really concerned yet. She spends most of the day on the bottm with her fins up, or at the surface motionless. Most of her swimming is from the bottom to surface. 

On top of that she has only eaten twice, maybe three times since I bought her. The container she came in did say feed 2-3 times a week. I don't recall the male containers every saying that. 

My males have been the complete opposite so far. I am wondering if it is just this particular female or maybe there is a difference between the sexes.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It takes more than 5 days for a betta to feel at home...................

There are really no personality differences between sexxes except during courtship.

Females can be as mean if not meaner than males.

They dont flare as much.


----------



## Fishnoob78 (Oct 30, 2005)

Yeah I've read many times on here about a new betta taking a little while to warm up. My male bettas adapted quickly, they were swimming all around instantly and ate the first day.

She still hardly swims, she spent all day yesterday at the bottom only coming up to the surface for a sec then back down. It is almost as if she got a little bit more inactive since I bought her. Absolutely no response when I walk up to the tank. I guess I am just not used to that from my past experiences with a new betta.


----------



## Fishnoob78 (Oct 30, 2005)

She died this morning. 

Last night when she would go up for air she would let herself fall right to the bottom, hitting whatever on the way down. 

She looked bad this morning around 830, laying on her side. When I got home around 10 she was gone.


----------

